# Military frame



## Euphman06 (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyone have just a frame theyd like to sell?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

Any military frame, or do you have something specific (bike, country, time period) in mind?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 19, 2017)

Good question! Interested in WW2 American forces. So I guess thats Columbia or Huffman. Not even sure how much a frame would cost?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

I was asking because I wondered if you'd obtained the WW1 'Military Model' badge, and was building from there.

For WW2 G519. It's a matter of luck. In the last year I've seen nearly complete bikes, requiring only stripping and restoration go for $1200 (which was a good price), and bare frames sell for $900. If you search this part of the forum you'll see several of these discussed, eg, this one sold on Ebay for $1200, only partially complete

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/m...42660-1942-44-wwii-bike-parts-on-ebay.109488/

The problem is that the parts are becoming more difficult to find on the loose (I know from experience!), and if you want to build something up to original spec, starting with a frame is likely to cost you more money and time than starting with something more complete. Still, if you can find a frame cheap, that helps.

These were the usable parts from mine, at around $600 (turned out the crank was scrap too).






Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 19, 2017)

Yehaw...thats expensive. I wasnt thinking of building it up, just a wallhanger for discussion

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jul 19, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Anyone have just a frame theyd like to sell?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk




One thing you can do is look at vintage or antique listings on Craig's - the seller knows it's an old bike, but may not know it's a military unit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi Again,

as Land O'Arches says, you may strike lucky locally or on Craigs list etc. There were around 70000 of these G519 bikes made. Also, the military frames are the same as the civilian frames of the same period, the only physical differences being reinforced welding, and a G stamped in front of the BB serial number.

On the other hand, if you want a military bike frame as a wall hanger for discussion, assuming you were not absolutely fixed on US bikes, then a better option may be a BSA "Parabike". The frames for these turn up cheaper ($200+), there's a lot in the US (they were imported after the war), they were made only (well nearly only) for the military, and the frame has a lot of unusual features. Also they were actually used in combat.

http://home.earthlink.net/~flyboyken/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/bsaontank.jpg

See here on a fellow CABEr's site:

https://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1942-1945-bsa-airborne-bicycle-para-bike/

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

